# Pocket Camp out everywhere on iOS and Android now



## Justin

Seems to be out everywhere now as far I can tell. Link here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/animal-crossing-pocket-camp/id1179915619?mt=8

Waiting on Google Play still.

*EDIT:* Google Play now too: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nintendo.zaca


----------



## Lorrai

Yay! Thought it wasn't going to be out until the 22nd. Am installing now!


----------



## Vonny

Woohoo wasn’t expecting this! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Getting error codes 802-4809 and 802-4009 

Are the servers down until tomorrow or something? Is anyone else getting these?


----------



## Namekians

I'm getting the same error messages. My heart can't take this emotional rollercoaster..


----------



## Wendy Crossing

Ahh same here. Came here straight away to make sure I wasn’t alone lol


----------



## seliph

Vonny said:


> Woohoo wasn’t expecting this!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Getting error codes 802-4809 and 802-4009
> 
> Are the servers down until tomorrow or something? Is anyone else getting these?



I'm wondering if they pulled the game since it's a day early lol


----------



## Lorrai

Am getting the same, and I hope they didn't pull it. Would be just another mean tease for the rest of the world, lol.


----------



## seliph

Apparently Aussie users are getting the error too so maybe they just screwed something up, who knows


----------



## Lorrai

Well that's good to know at least. lol, good to share the pain? Going on 5am where I am... maybe I should try to sleep... I was just so excited! Bleh.


----------



## Justin

It was definitely working an hour ago. Not sure what's going on!


----------



## AccfSally

Glad I wasn't the only one getting the error code. I was so excited to open the app and then the error code shows up.


----------



## Fleshy

Is this the error code everyone else is getting? I just updated it and I've been getting this...



Spoiler:


----------



## Chick

gyro said:


> Apparently Aussie users are getting the error too so maybe they just screwed something up, who knows



Yes, I?m Australian and this isn?t working lol
Probably server problems since too many people are logging in.


----------



## AccfSally

Fleshy said:


> Is this the error code everyone else is getting? I just updated it and I've been getting this...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 211864



Yeah, I been getting that same message.


----------



## Chick

Fleshy said:


> Is this the error code everyone else is getting? I just updated it and I've been getting this...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 211864



Yes, I’m pretty sure it is.


----------



## Ryumia

Fleshy said:


> Is this the error code everyone else is getting? I just updated it and I've been getting this...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 211864


Yes. I've been getting some error codes while playing Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp. It was really weird when I got them because I thought it was something on my end. Though it seems others are getting them too. At the moment... I'm going to wait a few hours before starting up the app again.


----------



## shunishu

animal crossing pocket error is looking gooooood
hope it doesnt mess up my save ..


----------



## Jake

The Japanese Twitter account just tweeted it's a server issue due to high traffic and they're looking to fix it now!


----------



## Strawberryllama

Yeeeeeee I can't wait to download this!!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

This can't be right. Since when does the App Store do early releases?

I gotta see it to believe it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Holy mother of Serena it's true.... I'm downloading it immediately!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got the app! I am SO gonna enjoy this Thanksgiving week.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Huh, I'm getting an error code too.


----------



## Cheshire

I‘m so glad I‘m not the only one getting an error after the update, haha. Let‘s hope they fix it soon


----------



## Namekians

okay I'm finally able to play (though I still get the occasional error)


----------



## shayx

gyro said:


> Apparently Aussie users are getting the error too so maybe they just screwed something up, who knows



Can confirm.  I've been playing since the Aussie release, and I am riddled with errors right now.  Got up at 5 and played for about ten minutes.  The errors were more than usual for about 5 minutes, and now I can't even log on.


----------



## Garrett

I was getting errors an hour ago but it seems ok now. Those servers getting hammered by thirsty Animal Crossing fans!


----------



## Laureline

I hope they released it for kindle fires too.

Nope they didn't. Oh well


----------



## kayleee

It’s working for me and I kept my save data no problem from the Australian version by linking my Nintendo account!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

IM READY TO SPEND THE $$$$


----------



## Garrett

Ah, I spoke too soon. Getting lots of errors now.

At least I was able to easily link my UK account and keep my progress. Now to get spending some reward coins!


----------



## shayx

It's working now, but soooooooo sloooooooowly


----------



## Sundance99

I downloaded the game about 2 hours ago (USA).  I can play but often am receiving the same error codes.  I just keep tapping retry and it seems to be working.


----------



## cornimer

I managed to make a character and do a couple of requests but now after going to class for an hour I'm unable to get back in. When I was playing before I would get error messages basically every time I clicked/tapped on something. Let's hope Nintendo can fix these glitches soon


----------



## Sowelu

I think the network errors were due to the servers getting bogged down. I don't see them anymore and downloaded the two in-game downloads and have been playing for the past hour. I love it! For other iPhone X users, in case you were wondering, the game is fully optimized for the new display. It looks great!


----------



## trea

Have downloaded and started playing! Just one error so far (when trying to friend someone). Otherwise, it's so cute! I was thinking we would have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Alcor

Huzzah!! 1 day earlier than expected


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Loving it so far!
Basically draining my battery trying to do requests and level up, currently at lvl. 3 and becoming good friend with Goldie, Rosie, and Jay!


----------



## Ably.Saucey

I think I might wait a few days to download, for the bog to dissipate.

edit: downloaded it. Quick and easy.


----------



## skarmoury

"Pocket Camp is out _everywhere_"

When u live in the Philippines and it's not available in ur country :'))))
(help me pls I am suffering & missing out on everything)


----------



## Vizionari

just downloaded and liking it so far c:


----------



## Katelyn

skarmoury said:


> "Pocket Camp is out _everywhere_"
> 
> When u live in the Philippines and it's not available in ur country :'))))
> (help me pls I am suffering & missing out on everything)



You could always download the apk or if you have iOS you could make a fake account with another country as the address


----------



## SpookyMemes

Just installed it a few minutes ago. I chose the cool theme, I'll start playing more when I'm not as sleepy lol


----------



## namiieco

i just downloaded it but im going to start playing it as a reward for finishing my homework project :')


----------



## jazz_lovely

THANK YOU FOR THE NOTIFICATION!
SOOOOOO MUCH EXCITE >o<

Cannot contain it *screams internally*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I hope you guys enjoy this as much as I do.  I'm level 31 and love decorating my campsite/RV.  Everything about this game is adorable.


----------



## Silversea

It's not supported on my device. Well then, that's the end of that...


----------



## shunishu

idk if i should get the tom nook chair or wait if they release items for other characters.. already have kk's chair (don'T really care for nook tooo much but .. hm)


----------



## ~ Silvie

I installed the game last night and I played for a lot. All fast, never interrupted.
This morning and this afternoon the game works but sometimes the error message [802-4009] appears.. sooo saad (╥﹏╥) 
Does anyone know what's happening?


----------



## FD_DABILICIOUS

R.I.P. Rest. In. Pepperonis. Me. My tablet broke at the worst time possible. Eight Days before Pocket Camp Released. (Karma for time trveling in New Leaf.


P.S. (HOW DO I POST PROFILE PIC).


----------



## PaperCat

i would play it but i keep getting error messages :/


----------



## ~ Silvie

Today I have received a "Server Issues" notification - players who have encountered problems with the game will receive a gift - 
Did you read this too? (uwu)


----------

